# Old Porcelain catalog



## AntiqueSockets (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the notice


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Was that you who bought it? From the feedback history, it fits your description .... :whistling2:


----------



## AntiqueSockets (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, it looks like I did win that one -- thanks again


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks to be in amazing shape! Is that an original?


----------



## AntiqueSockets (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, it is, but not really all that rare.
Normally I go for only catalogs that are pre-1915, but sometimes I collect manufacturer catalogs such as Hubbell, Arrow, Bryant, EGE, GE and this case P&S. With these I like to get post 1915 to make complete collections through the years of manufacturer catalogs.


Michael


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Got mine _originally_ from my vendor's inside man.

Boy, the first liar don't have a chance here . . . :no: 

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------

